
Major Bug Kills VMware Powered Virtual Servers - nickb
http://virtualization.com/news/2008/08/12/major-bug-kills-vmware-powered-virtual-servers/
======
noonespecial
FTA: _The problem apparently exists within the software licensing code, rather
than the functional part of ESX software.The license code falsely identifies
many implementations as being out of license, prevents new virtual machines
from launching, or existing VMs from migrating to new hosts._

Another case of anti-piracy junk causing real damage to real, legitimate
users. Its gotta be tough when your purchased software accuses you of being a
thief and hoses your entire infrastructure to the point of locking your
instances away form you so you can't even move them. I'd bet that doing away
with licensing algorithms altogether and just accepting the piracy that might
happen would have been much better outcome than this for all invloved.

